# Frustated with US bras (rant)



## Andi (Sep 17, 2006)

ok so I went to VS and I literally tried on everything they told me is a "push up bra". Even their extreme push up bra (It had like a ton of padding, it was sooo heavy!) made me look bigger but didn't really push the twins up that much.

I was so frustrated cause I was in the damn fitting room for like 40min or something. On top of that my SAs kept running off to other costumers so I had to get another SA to help me.

On top of that they measured me a 32-34 C instead of the 34B I always thought I was. Indeed all the B bras I tried on made me look flat and pushed my boobs down. I just couldn't believe that according to 2 SAs I am a C cup, that's why I only tried on one C bra, which fit but didn't have enough push up effect. Honestly, my boobs aren't all that big, how can they be a C???






Also I tried on Lily of France bras at another store (which where also recommended by some MuT users), but they had basically the same effect as the VS bras. No push up effect even though most of them seemed to have enough padding.

I guess Frederick's of Hollywood is the only place that's left for me to go. There is none around here though, maybe I can go to one in D.C. next weekend. But I have almost given up hope.


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 17, 2006)

Hm, well, I don't know what to tell you about the push-up bras (I don't like push-ups so I don't know of any brand to suggest), but the C-cup shouldn't be a huge surprise -- since cup size increases with band size, a 32C will have the same cup as a 34B! (Or at least almost the same cup size, I'm not sure if it's exact.) But it's all relative.... Or to look at it another way, a 34C would have a bigger cup than a 32C. I know I've complained on this site of my problem -- that a 34A has the perfect cup size for me but the band's uncomfortably tight, while a 36A has the perfect band size but the cups are too big!

By the way, I wouldn't recommend Lily of France -- I bought one of their molded cup bras a few years ago (it didn't even have tons of padding, just a tiny bit to give you some shape), and after I washed it only a few times the padding got very lumpy and I was never able to flatten it out! Lumpy boobs are not a good look





You know, I just remembered, I did recently try on a Wacoal brand push-up bra just because they actually make a 36AA, and I thought it pushed me up pretty good -- my boobs definitely looked bigger under my shirt and I had more cleavage than normal! But I didn't like it, simply because it looked fake to me because I know I'm not that big -- I just want a bra that gives me a nice shape and emphasizes what I have, not one that adds so much padding I look a cup size bigger! I am kind of silly that way though


----------



## Nox (Sep 17, 2006)

I heard somewhere that more than 80% of women don't wear the "right" bra size. Actually Andi, I always thought you were right between a B and a C cup. Also, I didn't want to burst your bubble when you were all excited about going to VS, but they are known for some of the worst bras ever. I personally would not go there to get quality bras, only for the fashion of it.

I have trouble finding decent sizing in the US too, that's why whenever I am in East Asian countries, I go wild buying bras because the way they cut them are more tailored to my shape. I have also been getting into making my own bras and I think I have been getting pretty good at it. Someday, I will post some of my best ones that I've made.


----------



## Andi (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard somewhere that more than 80% of women don't wear the "right" bra size. Actually Andi, I always thought you were right between a B and a C cup. Also, I didn't want to burst your bubble when you were all excited about going to VS, but they are known for some of the worst bras ever. I personally would not go there to get quality bras, only for the fashion of it. 
I have trouble finding decent sizing in the US too, that's why whenever I am in East Asian countries, I go wild buying bras because the way they cut them are more tailored to my shape. I have also been getting into making my own bras and I think I have been getting pretty good at it. Someday, I will post some of my best ones that I've made.

ok I have to say I think my boobs did get bigger since I got on the pill, but I always bought H&amp;M bras and a 34B was the perfect fit so I never bothered getting measured. Maybe cup sizes differ in different countries?
Yeah I was super excited to go to VS. I own 2 VA bras and both actually don't do much in terms of pushing up. But they look so pretty and are so comfortable so I just assumed they would have really awesome push up bras as well.

Wow how cool you make your own bras!!!! Definitely post some pics sometime

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hm, well, I don't know what to tell you about the push-up bras (I don't like push-ups so I don't know of any brand to suggest), but the C-cup shouldn't be a huge surprise -- since cup size increases with band size, a 32C will have the same cup as a 34B! (Or at least almost the same cup size, I'm not sure if it's exact.) But it's all relative.... Or to look at it another way, a 34C would have a bigger cup than a 32C. I know I've complained on this site of my problem -- that a 34A has the perfect cup size for me but the band's uncomfortably tight, while a 36A has the perfect band size but the cups are too big!
By the way, I wouldn't recommend Lily of France -- I bought one of their molded cup bras a few years ago (it didn't even have tons of padding, just a tiny bit to give you some shape), and after I washed it only a few times the padding got very lumpy and I was never able to flatten it out! Lumpy boobs are not a good look





You know, I just remembered, I did recently try on a Wacoal brand push-up bra just because they actually make a 36AA, and I thought it pushed me up pretty good -- my boobs definitely looked bigger under my shirt and I had more cleavage than normal! But I didn't like it, simply because it looked fake to me because I know I'm not that big -- I just want a bra that gives me a nice shape and emphasizes what I have, not one that adds so much padding I look a cup size bigger! I am kind of silly that way though





LOL you're not silly. A friend of mine is the same, I always encourage her to try a push up but she thinks it would be weird to fake something you don't have.
I like push ups (don't necessarily need that much padding) because they give the impression of a bigger chest which I think looks really good with my proportions (my booty is kinda big so it looks great when my boobs look bigger with a great bra)

Actually I came to think I know nothing about bras, LOL. I had no idea the cups of a 34C bra would be bigger than the cups of a 32C bra.

Oh yeah and about the molded bra's padding starting to get lumpy with frequent washing..that happened to me too. I don't really like molded bras anyway though, unless it's a strapless one.


----------



## Lia (Sep 17, 2006)

The sizes vary between countries (if i'm not mistaken , UK sizes are 2 numbers bigger, like if you're a 32 in US you're a 34 in UK), and if i'm not mistaken, 32C is a good number, since it means you have bigger boobs but smaller chest (which was my biggest problem when i had big boobs , since here in brazil we don't have that cup/band size thing, and the bras that fitted my boobs were too big for my chest)

I think you have to look for those bras that are adjustable (you pull a thing and it makes the boobs closer and upper)


----------



## Thais (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, same here, I am not very please with american bras... Brazilian lingerie rocks!


----------



## Andi (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The sizes vary between countries (if i'm not mistaken , UK sizes are 2 numbers bigger, like if you're a 32 in US you're a 34 in UK), and if i'm not mistaken, 32C is a good number, since it means you have bigger boobs but smaller chest (which was my biggest problem when i had big boobs , since here in brazil we don't have that cup/band size thing, and the bras that fitted my boobs were too big for my chest)
I think you have to look for those bras that are adjustable (you pull a thing and it makes the boobs closer and upper)

well on my european bras it says (European: 75B = USA: 34B). I definitely have a small ribcage. The VS ladies said I'm right in between 32 and 34 so I guess that means I have to try on 32, 34, B and C bras. But apparently VS doesn't carry the size 32 C that I guess would be perfect for me. That confused the hell out of me!!!
Oh yeah that's what I am looking for, a bra that you can sort of pull together in the front and that squeezes your boobs together. Sort of like the original "Wonder Bra" I guess. I have never seen a bra like that in stores though....hmm..


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 18, 2006)

Try department stores too, they might have a wider range of brands to try. Weirdly enough, VS bras fit me to a T once I decided to try a 34B, after having worn 36A's since high school. I just assumed I was an A, because I'm relatively small-chested. Then I saw an Oprah episode about bras (



) and resolved to try some different sizes, because the 36A's would fit properly around the ribs at the innermost hook, and the cups would fit but there would be no real support. With 34B's the band fits perfectly at the outermost hook (which is the correct way to fit, because as the bra gets stretched with wear, you'll be able to tighten it by moving in a hook), and the cups actually gives my boobs a nice shape and support.

So, definitely be flexible about trying more sizes because that could be the problem. Good luck!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well on my european bras it says (European: 75B = USA: 34B). I definitely have a small ribcage. The VS ladies said I'm right in between 32 and 34 so I guess that means I have to try on 32, 34, B and C bras. But apparently VS doesn't carry the size 32 C that I guess would be perfect for me. That confused the hell out of me!!!
Oh yeah that's what I am looking for, a bra that you can sort of pull together in the front and that squeezes your boobs together. Sort of like the original "Wonder Bra" I guess. I have never seen a bra like that in stores though....hmm..

I'm sorry your shopping trip didn't go as you'd hoped. All I've gotta say is you'd better hold out and find a Frederick's. I think you'll really like the Xtreme Cleavage bra!


----------



## susanks1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I saw a Fredericks store when I was in Washington DC last week. It is at the Springfield Mall which is a little south of DC, in Virginia.


----------



## ivette (Sep 18, 2006)

its diffucult to find a good bra. i have the same problem. i can't seem to find any that really does the job


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 18, 2006)

I only buy bras from Frederick's of Hollywood. I've always had a hard time finding bras that fit correctly and look flattering. I use the Frederick's Amazing Lace bra. It is not padded and it isn't listed as a push up bra, but it gives a nice natural looking amount of push up.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have yet to find a good bra.


----------



## Annia (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry it didn't work out for you!

But there is one thing... Bras are like shoes! You're a size 9 in Vans shoes and a 7 1/2 in Aerosoles. You're a size 38 in Taryn Rose shoes while on the other hand you're a size 39 in MBTs.

My shoe size ranges any where from 7.5 to 8.5.. It's really frustrating trying on so many pairs.

Bras are like this. I am a 32-34D in one bra brand and then a 36C.

So size really varies on brand (not countries). That goes for all things (pants, shirts, etc) I wish there was a standard size.. really.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 18, 2006)

i would go to a nordstroms or some other dept store and get fitted. for years and years i wore a 38 C. when i went bra shopping i actually got fitted and found i was supposed to be in a 36DD!!! my clothes fit soooo much better and i loked soooo much better as well. felt better too.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought one of the new convertible pushup bras at VS last week and when the girl measured me she said I was a 32B and I was like, "No, i'm an A it's just because you're measuring me with my padded bra on." She still insisted I try the B on so just to please her I did.



I still ended up buying the 32A



because even if it is a little tighter I don't care because it pushes me up better.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 18, 2006)

i'm sorry



i hope you find one that's perfect!


----------



## Jessica81 (Sep 18, 2006)

Little lisa Haha, I've had the exact same conversation w/ the VS SA. LOL


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 18, 2006)

I have determined that VS bras are not the best. I wanted push-up bra to lift me up (since I'm a somewhat floppy 34 D) and I got the Ipex with the push-up effect. It looked ok the first day but soon I found that it pushed me together WAY too much and I need lifting and separating (since I have a lot of natural cleavage already and don't need more!) and then my cleavage would literally fall out of my bra so I had to keep adjusting or I would look like I had double bubble boobs or something! So that is way worse. IMO! I hope you find something at Fredricks, they have nicer prices for sure.


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 18, 2006)

i also agree that VS's prush up bras don't really help pushing up. About the bra size, I've noticed that VS bra size vary depending on style as well.


----------



## Andi (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sadhunni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i also agree that VS's prush up bras don't really help pushing up. About the bra size, I've noticed that VS bra size vary depending on style as well. that's what I was thinking too when I went through the tons of B cup bras I tried on.
And yeah I guess I'll go to Frederick's of Hollywood, if at all. Maybe my boobs are just too European


----------



## monniej (Sep 18, 2006)

i hate to admit that as much as i love vsc, their underwear is not the greatest. i've found that speciality lines work better for me. i shop figleaves.com. they have any amazing selection and the prices are comparable to vsc.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 19, 2006)

chantelle bra look like a realy nice line........I've been looking at them on line for a while and I want to try them.


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 19, 2006)

This French line (forgot the name) is supposed to be the best for bras, but I just can't spend hundreds for 1 bra.


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This French line *(forgot the name) *is supposed to be the best for bras, but I just can't spend hundreds for 1 bra.



What girl?? Try to remember, please?? Although if they are a lot of money..



Andi, for sure H and M bras are way smaller than the bras in America. I have H and M bras..The best bra I have right now..read: the only good one..came from a store in Switzerland called Coop. It is our like, grocery chain..but, I swear, I found the best bra in there..white lace, good oomph, etc. What happend? OF COURSE, they stopped making it!! Thanks to you, I think I'll skip VS when I go back to the States. I sometimes found good bras in Macy's..once I even found one in Ross!! Never tried Fredricks....here's wishing you luck when you go there!! Lots of ladies/girls here love their bras!! Let us know what you get!! You cannot come back here Bra-less...



that would suck!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What girl?? Try to remember, please?? Although if they are a lot of money..



Andi, for sure H and M bras are way smaller than the bras in America. I have H and M bras..The best bra I have right now..read: the only good one..came from a store in Switzerland called Coop. It is our like, grocery chain..but, I swear, I found the best bra in there..white lace, good oomph, etc. What happend? OF COURSE, they stopped making it!! Thanks to you, I think I'll skip VS when I go back to the States. I sometimes found good bras in Macy's..once I even found one in Ross!! Never tried Fredricks....here's wishing you luck when you go there!! Lots of ladies/girls here love their bras!! Let us know what you get!! You cannot come back here Bra-less...



that would suck!!

haha yeah I can't come back to Europe braless. LOLI think the french brand would be La Perla?? I have seen catalogues, their underwear is supersexy, lacey and just to die for. But bras start at like $80 or something and negligees go up to like $300

I think the reason why I felt like I NEEDED a VS bra was sparked by the fitting. Hey if they say I'm a C then I fu**ing need a whole new set of bras that have a C all over them. I need to inform the world that I have bigger breasts than I thought, LMAO. It made me feel so confident that I would have not even bought a B cup bra even if it fit perfectly.

Man I got issues


----------



## mach1grrl (Sep 19, 2006)

I use to have the same issue thinking I was a 34B-C until I eventually was fitted at VS and was actually told I was a 32C. These are so hard to find though sometimes, and I have never liked VS bras...they never wear very well and do not last long. I buy my bras from Dept Stores now, mostly Nordstrom's. I really love DKNY bras and a few others. I have a great push up in a 32C from Nordstrom's, and it really pushes mine up and together....I actually bought it couple years back for a wedding I attended in which I wore a really low cut leopard print dress...the bra made the dress. I can't remember the brand, but when I get home from work I can check and post it! This maybe the perfect brand and bra you are looking for! Man I wish I could remember the brand right now!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually I came to think I know nothing about bras, LOL. I had no idea the cups of a 34C bra would be bigger than the cups of a 32C bra. Yep, that's because cup size is calculated as the _difference_ between the measurement around your ribcage, and the measurement around the fullest part of your boobs. Cup sizes are not constant across band sizes! Which is why I think it's silly when people obsess over the cup size so much, like you wishing you were a C



-- the size of your ribcage also helps determine your cupsize! A 36C is going to have a lot larger cups than a 32C, so saying you're a C doesn't really mean much. Heck, if I could magically shrink my ribcage / back without changing the size of my actual boobs, I could be a 34A or even a 32B! But no, I just have too big of a back so even A's are too big in my band size


----------



## nicoleycannoli (Sep 19, 2006)

My mom only uses Wacoal bra's. She says those are the best bra's that she's ever used and she refuses to use any other bra's. Hope that helps :-


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha yeah I can't come back to Europe braless. LOLI think the french brand would be La Perla?? I have seen catalogues, their underwear is supersexy, lacey and just to die for. But bras start at like $80 or something and negligees go up to like $300

I think the reason why I felt like I NEEDED a VS bra was sparked by the fitting. Hey if they say I'm a C then I fu**ing need a whole new set of bras that have a C all over them. I need to inform the world that I have bigger breasts than I thought, LMAO. It made me feel so confident that I would have not even bought a B cup bra even if it fit perfectly.

Man I got issues





Ha ha!! Yeah, I can totally understand. Like if they measured me and said..well, you're not really a 36 B..we calculate you're a 36 DD..I'd be like, ok, where's my checkbook, because you people Rock!!! Hey, I remember when they had those *water bras* that would give you that little extra, and they looked pretty natural. Whatever happened to them?? I've also got to find another bra that gives me some decent cleavage. When do you go to Frederick's??


----------



## Andi (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ha ha!! Yeah, I can totally understand. Like if they measured me and said..well, you're not really a 36 B..we calculate you're a 36 DD..I'd be like, ok, where's my checkbook, because you people Rock!!! Hey, I remember when they had those *water bras* that would give you that little extra, and they looked pretty natural. Whatever happened to them?? I've also got to find another bra that gives me some decent cleavage. When do you go to Frederick's?? yup. know what, the first girl that measured me was like "You're definitely a C cup, maybe even a D"....my friend Ashley, who is a real D cup, gave me a "that lady is so full of sh**"-look. I almost wanted to ask her if she wants me to take my clothes off to SEE that my boobs are not big LMAO
Shawn was gonna take me to D.C. Saturday for sight seeing and maybe some shopping. Since I'm kinda out of money I doubt that I'll go to Frederick's though.

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep, that's because cup size is calculated as the _difference_ between the measurement around your ribcage, and the measurement around the fullest part of your boobs. Cup sizes are not constant across band sizes! Which is why I think it's silly when people obsess over the cup size so much, like you wishing you were a C



-- the size of your ribcage also helps determine your cupsize! A 36C is going to have a lot larger cups than a 32C, so saying you're a C doesn't really mean much. Heck, if I could magically shrink my ribcage / back without changing the size of my actual boobs, I could be a 34A or even a 32B! But no, I just have too big of a back so even A's are too big in my band size



yeah that totally makes sense now. I learned a lot about bra sizes in this thread!!!still, a bigger cupsize sounds so nice. I always had the idea in my head that a C cup is the perfect cup size in my eyes.


----------



## Nox (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep, that's because cup size is calculated as the _difference_ between the measurement around your ribcage, and the measurement around the fullest part of your boobs. Cup sizes are not constant across band sizes! Which is why I think it's silly when people obsess over the cup size so much, like you wishing you were a C



-- the size of your ribcage also helps determine your cupsize! A 36C is going to have a lot larger cups than a 32C, so saying you're a C doesn't really mean much. Heck, if I could magically shrink my ribcage / back without changing the size of my actual boobs, I could be a 34A or even a 32B! But no, I just have too big of a back so even A's are too big in my band size



Uh, no I don't think so Jen. The cup size, is the _cup size_. That is only for the size of the breast. The number measurment (32, 34, etc.) is the size of the ribcage around. The way you described is only the lazy way attendents do it so they can sell you a crappy bra. A lot of times the width and flatness/curvature of the cups are complete nonesense, so maybe a 36A, a 34B, and a 32C all have the same cup size in a not-so-good brand. I was even appalled at the measurements of one so called *specialty brand*, when an old roommate of mine who is definitely a large C cup, put on a 38B and the cups were loose on her. I could fit my butt into those things, man, they were large!
If attention was paid to the real measurment of the bra by manufacturers, you definitely not be able to get away with such sloppiness when buying a bra. In the U.S. we have some exceptionally bad fitting brassiers for sale everywhere. Yes I know alot of us are from the U.S. but you have got to admit, when you travel to other countries it is so much easier getting good bras. That has been the case with me every single time.


----------



## mach1grrl (Sep 20, 2006)

The bra that i have that is an amazing pushup is Chantelle, and I purchased it at a Department Store, Nordstrom's. I just noticed someone else mentioned this brand, too!


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 20, 2006)

Alright. I did find by accident a pretty decent bra today. It did have a French name (it's in the closet) but it's 10:30 over here and I want to go watch the Wolf Blitzer show I taped earlier..so I'm going to sign off for now...I'll let you know the details tomorrow..that's a shame about Frederick's..but have an awesome time in Washington D.C. anyway!!


----------

